# My 10g planted tank.



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are some more pictures of my planted tank after I rescaped it. I had a lot of growth and decided to move things around, and take a few plants out. 
C+C Welcome.

Here is how it looked when I first set it up about a month and a half ago.









Here it is today after the rescape. Everything is growing really well except for the sag, I want it to take a carpet effect but it is growing really slowly. Any pointers on how to get the sag growing quicker to take on a carpet effect?

Full tank shots.

















Some closeups, some showing nice red color.









































Some closeups of amano shrimp.

























Top front view.









Top rear view.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice looking planted tank man


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

hey what are those plants in the back left of your new setup? i like em a lot!

Nice setup


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

coutl said:


> hey what are those plants in the back left of your new setup? i like em a lot!
> 
> Nice setup


Thanks Lowporkwa. The plant in the back left I believe is Rotala rotundifolia. Here is a link for you.... LINK


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice set up!







What lights do u use? I have a 29g tank that I am planning to go planted with. I only have stock lighting and the regular AGA plastic hood/canopy with single flourescent tube.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I used the standard light that came with my 10g and it had screw in incandescent bulbs. I just unscrewed those and bought two 20 watt 6700K bubls at wal-mart for a few bucks and they are working great.


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

i like the set-up, looks awesome!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

skubasteve! said:


> I used the standard light that came with my 10g and it had screw in incandescent bulbs. I just unscrewed those and bought two 20 watt 6700K bubls at wal-mart for a few bucks and they are working great.


nice!







mine doesnt have the screw-in incandescent bulbs.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Big Jon said:


> I used the standard light that came with my 10g and it had screw in incandescent bulbs. I just unscrewed those and bought two 20 watt 6700K bubls at wal-mart for a few bucks and they are working great.


nice!







mine doesnt have the screw-in incandescent bulbs.
[/quote]

You will prob have to get a whole new fixture then... Since 30" replacement tubes usually only hit around 30 watts.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looking great! Love the simplicity... very nice job!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> looking great! Love the simplicity... very nice job!


Thanks DiPpY eGgs,

You have been TONS of help to me and many others. I would like to personally thank you for all of your help!








Do you have any advice for me on getting my dwarf sag to carpet? It just doesnt want to spread, everything else is growing like weeds but the sag just wont spread.

Do you think I could grow HC in there? Would I be better of replacing the dwarf sag with HC?

Heres my specs.

10g-standard size
20lbs eco-complete
DIY Co2
2-20 watt 6700K bulbs


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks, but I like helping








I have been so busy for the last 5 months, i'm kind of sorry i can't be of more help lately..

Advice on the sag carpet.. keep up your regular good maintenance.. keep the water rich in nutrients, keep the water changes comming.. and have patience.. the stuff explodes once it gets settled. It sometimes takes time for plants to get happy enough to explode.

You never know about HC. It really isn't the easiest of plants to grow, unless you have ADA substrate and such. I would say, if you can get it fairly cheap, get a small patch of it, and see what happens. It is very hard to get to root, so if you have any larger fish in the tank, it is quite the headache to get started. Other than that, go for it


----------

